# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Milattan Sonraki Dönem Azerbeycan

## ceydaaa

ad.jpgAzerbaycanda tarihin en eski dönemlerinden M.S. ilk yüzyıla kadar geçen süreçte kurulsa da zaman zaman varlıklarını, bir başka devletin egemenliğinde devam ettiren en güçlü devletler Manna, Midya, Ehemeni, Alban ve Atropaten olmuştur. Bunlar Sümerler, Asurlar, Urartular, Romalılar, Partlar ve diğer bölge devletleri ile uzun süren savaşlar yaptıkları bilinmektedir. En son bölgede hakim olan Atropaten Devleti'nin varlığı Romalılar ve Partlarla yapılan savaşlar sonucu son bulmuş ve bölgede M.S. 224 yılında Fars olan Sasaniler'in hakimiyeti başlamıştır. Sasanilerin hakimiyet yıllarında Azerbaycan coğrafyasında, Aras'ın kuzeyi ve güneyinde çeşitli devletler, hükümdarlıklar kurulmuş, ancak hiçbir bölgesel egemenlikten öteye geçememiştir. Sasaniler ünlü hükümdarları Nuşirevan'ın uzun yıllar süren hükümdarlığı ile Azerbaycan coğrafyasında yaklaşık 5 yüzyıl süreyle hakim oldular. Sasanilerin hakimiyet döneminde özellikle 4. 5. yy.da Kafkasyanın kuzeyinden Hun Türklerinin akın akın bölgeye gelip yerleştikleri bilinmektedir. Aksunlar 446 yılından itibaren, takip eden yıllarda ise Hazarlar, Bulgarlar, Ağaçeriler, Sabirler v.s. Türk boyları akın akın gelip Azerbaycan'a yerleştiler. Söz konusu Türk boyları bölgenin hakimiyetinin Sasaniler'de olmasına rağmen kendi bölgesel hükümranlıklarını da kurmuşlar, ancak Azerbaycan genelinde tam bir hakimiyet sağlayamamışlardır. Sasanilerin, Azerbaycan'daki hakimiyeti 5. yy. sonlarından itibaren Bizanslılar ile yapılan savaşlarda sarsılmışsa da yer yer 7. yy. ortalarına kadar devam etmiş, bu süreçte Azerbaycan'da en uzun süreli hakimiyeti Hazar Devleti sağlamıştır.

----------

